# Honda HS-35 snowblower won't run without choke on



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok it snowed 9" here and I got out the snowblower I fixed for the snow in Oct 2009. It hasn't been run since then. The bowl was empty during storage, I hope. At that time the points were out of adjustment and was surging with the governor.

It will not run with the choke off. What causes this? 

I took the carb bowl off and the needle valve lets plenty of gas in the carb, and pushing up on the float will shut it off. I put the carb cleaner tube on the main jet it sprays out the nozzle in the throat of the carb. 

What is going on?


----------

